# Canned TrainingPeaks programs, advice



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

OK, so this is the scoop:

I've had a teammate/coach for about a year now put together daily plans for me, which I paid him for. Money's gotten really tight lately, so I've had to cut that off. It all worked really well and it gave me the structure I sometimes needed during the week, while also giving me flexibility on the weekend to do what I want, provided I put in some hard efforts.

I've seen some good power increases and results which is all I could ask for. I'm getting top-1/3 results in Cat.4 hilly road races/Cat.3 CX/Expert MTB -- I guess that's alright. I ain't no pro, never will be, but I like racing. 

I'm not the best coaching client -- if the day calls for easy endurance and I'm feeling fresh and a friend wants to go for a hard road/MTB ride, I'm not going to turn down the jets because that's what the coach called for; rather, I'll do my best to break him. That said, I listen to my body and if I feel like garbage or I'm really tired, I won't force myself to ride -- I'll chill out and work my core or something. Maybe eat a pizza or take the girlfriend out for dinner. 

So why am I saying this? I'm asking because I need to start building up for 'cross and I saw some of Hunter Allen's canned training programs on TrainingPeaks. $100 tailored for your LT, which incidentally, could use a little work.

Does anyone use these? Have you seen good results with the programs, despite not having anyone overseeing you? Sadly, I live in Chicago and training here can be a bit of a drag -- there's no hills to force you into fitness.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

And here are the plans I'm speaking of. http://home.trainingpeaks.com/training-and-nutrition-plans/browse-type.aspx?t=cyclo-cross

I'm interested in the 12-15 hour intermediate plan -- I ride between 9-12 hours a week as is -- I think I could squeeze a few in there.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

If you buy Training And Racing With A Powermeter 2nd ed., Hunter published his 16wk threshold improvement plan and his 8 Weeks To Peak plan. You'll have to plug in your FTP.

Also, Amazon will get you the book the next day if you live in a major metro area. $16 v. $20 something at Borders, etc..


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

You may be interested in the custom plans I do which can be based on power, also accounts for the training time you have available, allows for a couple of key races dates to be included etc. If you know your current CTL I can also use that too.

Level 2 RST Training Plans


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Alex, gonna send you an e-mail.


----------



## gollig (Nov 10, 2006)

I did the intermediate program last year and felt it worked well for me. I did well in my early season races, and was able to get my cat 2 upgrade in time for the nationals sign up, which was my goal. I felt pretty fast, especially early season. 

I felt the intervals were appropriate for cross and it helped me keep up my core training, which I tend to skip if I'm not on a plan. 

My only complaint was too much running, probably only because I don't like to run, but other than that, it was a good plan. I'm using it again this year, which is maybe the best testimonial. I also like to MTB with the buddies and I was able to substitute those rides as I thought appropriate. 

Can't wait for cross season!


----------



## MJH2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, but why bother with a plan (coached or canned) if you're not going to follow it?

I actually did one of those Hunter Allen plans leading into the chicrosscup last year. It was ok. I've got a coach now, and I don't think a canned plan is an equal substitute (although it's not necessarily a bad alternative)


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

MJH2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, but why bother with a plan (coached or canned) if you're not going to follow it?
> 
> I actually did one of those Hunter Allen plans leading into the chicrosscup last year. It was ok. I've got a coach now, and I don't think a canned plan is an equal substitute (although it's not necessarily a bad alternative)


I do like having a semblance of structure and planning to most of my workouts, maybe 90% of them. But as I noted, if I've got nothing to do all weekend and some friends want to ride from Chicago to Milwaukee and back, I'm going to do it.

As such, I've found it harder to rationalize paying someone lots of money to have them devise a plan for me, because in the end, I'm going to ride as I want. I know I sound like a hypocrite and a fool. 

I do like following plans, but I appreciate having some flexibility to do as I wish. Lots of the training program I was doing before was very interval-specific at very specific wattages and zones -- it was kind of tiresome, to be frank, despite my gains. 

Maybe I should just do my own thing.


----------

